# Hang tags on hats?



## tippy (May 27, 2014)

I have an order for a bunch of ball caps and they want hang tags. I have no idea where I should put them. Is there a standard placement for hang tags on caps?


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

For your average cap, I like the short "1 inch clear fasteners". I put it through one of the breather holes on the side, so I'm not poking a hole through anything, also so that they can be folded and condensed like they are when they get shipped or stacked in a display rack, also so If they are hanging up high on a wall the tag doesn't block the view of the image on the crown.


----------



## tippy (May 27, 2014)

Thank you Printor! That is what I will do.


----------

